# Arapaima Giga



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I was told by my MSN friend in Mississauga

He told me that he saw a few 8" Arapaima Giga in Mississauga Big Als for $100 each

 

If anybody live close to that store, take a look for me!?! and confirm it???



I know they are cited and requires a permit to keep, but it doesn't hurt to take a look at the largest freshwater fish in the world!


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

If that's the case, whoever ordered them is a moron in the largest sense imaginable. How many people are going to convert half an olympic swimming pool?

Nobody has space for that fish. It can not be kept indoors. Period- and it's an amazon fish. If we lived in Miami and had 15,000 gal outdoor ponds, go for it. However, we live in Canada, where it freezes in winter, and this fish comes from the Amazon, near the equator, where it's always hot. Do the math.

Again, whoever ordered it is a giant moron.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> If that's the case, whoever ordered them is a moron in the largest sense imaginable. How many people are going to convert half an olympic swimming pool?
> 
> Nobody has space for that fish. It can not be kept indoors. Period- and it's an amazon fish. If we lived in Miami and had 15,000 gal outdoor ponds, go for it. However, we live in Canada, where it freezes in winter, and this fish comes from the Amazon, near the equator, where it's always hot. Do the math.
> 
> Again, whoever ordered it is a giant moron.


I agree with you on this one...this fish can grow over 2 meters


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Its a beautiful fish - and full sized adults are even more attractive. I saw a few 18 inch babies of these being sold in a fish store when I was still working in Singapore. Crazy to keep them in homes (unless u have an indoor swimming pool) as they actually get really, really big and have very large appetites to go with their size. Historically in the wild, specimens used to be caught that were over 3 meters long. Not too often now from what I hear.

Watch the documentary "Rivers of the sun: The amazon". Some nice shots of them there.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> I was told by my MSN friend in Mississauga
> 
> I know they are cited and requires a permit to keep, but it doesn't hurt to take a look at the largest freshwater fish in the world!


They don't require a permit to keep, just to import. The are CITES appendix II


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

I can confirm that they are at that Big Al's.


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

Saw them there on Wednesday, was quite surprised. One was on hold for someone, the other 2 or 3 were available. I beleive they were 129 though.

Anyway, I have also seen adults in a massive 55,000 gallon tank, and they are BIG. And scary looking. I cant imagine who is going to buy those poor little guys.


----------

